# hooking portable dvd player



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

is it possibly to hook a portable dvd player into a head unit.
the head has cd/md/tv compatibility. or would i have to buy something that goes in the 'aux' of my head unit and then routes it to the player?


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Does the head unit have a screen, or are you going to use it as audio only?

If your going to use it simply as sound for your TVs, then just run the audio-outputs of the DVD Player to the Inputs of the head unit.

Then run the Video output of the DVD player to the TVs you will use.

If you head unit has a TV built in, run the Video into the head unit as well.

Sorry if that is un clear. I'm trying to type on my laptop cause fucking machine is down. :angry:


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

doesn't seem worth it just buy a dvd player to go in the dash


----------

